# Trane XE 1000 Fan Problem



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm betting that the fan capacitor is going bad


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Bearings. Need new motor. Change the cap too.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Squeak = bad bearings.
You can check the cap with your meter, a 1 megohm resistor and a 9v battery. 
Changing the 7 yr. old cap is probably good practice or it really has failed.


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

It is the bearings. Grab the shaft of the motor and move it back and forth (side to side). If you feel any free play, it is the bearings and the fan should be replaced. As stated before, you should always replace the cap with a new motor.


----------



## Flathead64 (Jun 30, 2009)

How should I discharge the the enegy in the capacitor before disconnecting the the four wires?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

You don't. The are not strong enough to poke you. 
I think a start cap was what was being referred to earlier. They have a much stronger charge than the cap that you have. Just remember where the wire go that you pull off the cap.


----------



## Flathead64 (Jun 30, 2009)

There is the Start Capacitor (in the drawing it is in the "Start Kit") that is for the compressor and there is the "Run Capacitor" It is tube shaped about 1.5 inches diameter and about 4 inches long. Two sets of terminals: one set feeds the fan motor the other the compressor. (I didn't write down the specifics on the capacitor. ) It is the Run Capacitor you are saying to replace, right? 
If replacing the Run Cap, I don't need to discharge it before disconnecting the wires and removing the capacitor, right?

Thank you,

- Flathead64



hvaclover said:


> You don't. The are not strong enough to poke you.
> I think a start cap was what was being referred to earlier. They have a much stronger charge than the cap that you have. Just remember where the wire go that you pull off the cap.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Flathead64 said:


> There is the Start Capacitor (in the drawing it is in the "Start Kit") that is for the compressor and there is the "Run Capacitor" It is tube shaped about 1.5 inches diameter and about 4 inches long. Two sets of terminals: one set feeds the fan motor the other the compressor. (I didn't write down the specifics on the capacitor. ) It is the Run Capacitor you are saying to replace, right?
> If replacing the Run Cap, I don't need to discharge it before disconnecting the wires and removing the capacitor, right?
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


Correct. Your run cap is most likely a five MFD.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Even a 5 uF run cap can give you a good jolt.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

More than 1 joule can be fatal. With 5 uF you'd need 800v on it to get to this level of energy. 

Most of the time you have less than 300v on them so I think most of the time these could give you some level of non-fatal shock.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Even a 5 uF run cap can give you a good jolt.


Never been poked ever by 5mfd.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Got it a couple times already.

5s aren't bad. But, they wake you up when its late at night.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Never been poked ever by 5mfd.


According to your avatar, you are one of the Undead. Everybody knows they're immune to shocks.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> According to your avatar, you are one of the Undead. Everybody knows they're immune to shocks.



LOL..smart ass.


----------



## Flathead64 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Motor has been replaced. The house and the family are cooling down. Thank you for the help!


----------

